# Visiting One's Home Country



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

I retired and now live in Italy. I have an American friend who has been living here for 20 years. We are both U.S. citizens and neither of us has Italian citizenship. Recently, during conversation over dinner, she brought up a concern regarding how long a U.S. citizen living abroad can return to the U.S. for the purpose of a visit. She said the law has recently changed and U.S. citizens living abroad can return to the U.S. for a visit for only up to 3 months. I haven't heard of any such restrictions on how long a U.S. citizen living abroad can stay in the U.S. for a visit, nor can I find information on that. I do, wonder, however, if Italy has a restriction on how long a foreign resident can leave Italy. Does anyone know about either country's restrictions coming and going to one's home country? Thanks much.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

Jackster said:


> I retired and now live in Italy. I have an American friend who has been living here for 20 years. We are both U.S. citizens and neither of us has Italian citizenship. Recently, during conversation over dinner, she brought up a concern regarding how long a U.S. citizen living abroad can return to the U.S. for the purpose of a visit. She said the law has recently changed and U.S. citizens living abroad can return to the U.S. for a visit for only up to 3 months. I haven't heard of any such restrictions on how long a U.S. citizen living abroad can stay in the U.S. for a visit, nor can I find information on that. I do, wonder, however, if Italy has a restriction on how long a foreign resident can leave Italy. Does anyone know about either country's restrictions coming and going to one's home country? Thanks much.


Well, I don't know where she heard this or read it, but, it is false.
As a US citizen, you may return any time you wish and for as long as you wish. As long as you have an up to date US passport there should be no issue. 
As a US citizen you can stay out of the US for as long as you want, 10, 20, 50 years or more.
If your US passport has expired, you will need to see your nearest US Embassy/Consulate to take care of it. 
I hope I have answered your question.
How do you like living in Italy, how long have you made it your home?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As Bello says, the main concern on visiting the US is having a US passport to present on entry. Once you're there, you can stay as long as you like. (I know of at least one person who was admitted to the US on an expired US passport - to avoid the penalties for presenting a non-US passport when they weren't aware of the US passport only requirement. But I wouldn't push my luck these days.)

As far as Italy is concerned, I don't know what limits they may have on how long you can be away before your residence would have to be renewed (i.e., you'd need to start all over again with a new visa). In France (for example), long-time residents usually have a 10-year residence permit and the rules say that you can't have been outside the country for more than 3 years of the 10 year period that the card was valid if you want to renew it. Italy may have something similar.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, BelloBello. That's what I thought - good to have it confirmed.


----------



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks, Bedeforges. I agree that the concern would be any restrictions that Italy might have. Those she'll have to investigate.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Could she have been thinking of the medical insurance coverage requirement in the Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act ("Obamacare")? There is a maximum limit of time spent in the U.S. before you must have "Minimum Essential Coverage." Otherwise there's a tax penalty or at least the possibility of one. The limit is essentially three months, though the limit is written a bit strangely (in my opinion), and I'd refer you to the IRS for the exact language.

There is a simple solution likely to apply in your cases: Medicare Part A. If you're enrolled in Medicare Part A that counts as Minimum Essential Coverage.

It's a separate question entirely whether you would even want to step foot in any country, particularly the U.S., without adequate medical insurance. I'd vote no, you wouldn't.


----------



## Jackster (Jan 23, 2015)

Ah, BBC, good thought definitely worth investigating. Thanks!


----------

